# JavaHMO Trouble



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

I installed javahmo the other day and added the music plug in, put my music folder in there and i thought it didnt work, but come to find out it did work (but i already deleted the plug-in). now when i went to add it back i get an error saying (could not update javahmo server). any ideas??


thanks


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Stop and Start the JavaHMO service

1. Click Start button
2. Select Run.
3. Type "services.msc" and click OK.
4. Locate JavaHMO Server (or whatever it is called) and stop and restart it.
5. Try again to make changes using JavaHOM app.


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

Markman07 said:


> Stop and Start the JavaHMO service
> 
> 1. Click Start button
> 2. Select Run.
> ...


i stopped and restarted like you said and now when i add music plug-in, it doesnt add anything, it doesnt do anything.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Reboot the computer? (too easy just had to ask).

If that doesn't work I would uninstall it and reinstall it.


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

i uninstalled and reinstalled javahmo and javare and still get an error
could not update javahmo server

i give up on javahmo


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Well your setup might be different so take this with a grain of salt.

but I would go into File, Properties.

I would make sure Streaming Proxy and Generate Thumbnails are checked and uncheck Tivo Beacon (if checked).

under network -

Port: 8081
IP Address: (enter your computer's IP here-the one you are using JavahMO on).... like 192.168.1.121
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
click OK

-restart service again or reboot if necessary.
try again


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

nada....kinda strange though, i got it to work for 1 day
atleast i can still use tivo desktop for music, pics

thanks for the help though.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Both JavHMO and the Java JRE install system level components. In order to un-install them you must run the un-install procedures and then reboot the computer. Simply un-installing and re-installing will almost guarantee a non-working installation.

JavaHMO works fine...I've been running it on an old P3 notebook for months.


----------



## tj_g (Feb 12, 2004)

I was getting the "could not update javahmo server" error, too. A look at the services showed that the javahmo service wasn't running. It was set to automatic, but wasn't started. I couldn't start the service manually, either - it gave me a "service stopped and then started" error or something like that.

Turns out the box I was using for javahmo had the Oracle client installed. I think part of this installation included an older version of the JRE and that was causing the trouble. As soon as I uninstalled the Oracle client, all was well.


----------



## Paradinglunatic (Mar 11, 2006)

I had JavaHMO working fine for about 5 days...until I wound up installing a more recent version of JRE...then JavaHMO stopped working. I wasn't surprised though. Problem is that the older version of JRE gives me problems with other programs I use more often and are more important to me. So I tried using VMWare, and installed Win2k on it, all updates etc and then installed JavaHMO....didn't work. Did all the things I did to get it working on my other computer and it still wouldn't work. I really don't want to give up on JavaHMO but I really would like a way to listen to my music on my dtivo.


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

Paradinglunatic said:


> I had JavaHMO working fine for about 5 days...until I wound up installing a more recent version of JRE...then JavaHMO stopped working. I wasn't surprised though. Problem is that the older version of JRE gives me problems with other programs I use more often and are more important to me. So I tried using VMWare, and installed Win2k on it, all updates etc and then installed JavaHMO....didn't work. Did all the things I did to get it working on my other computer and it still wouldn't work. I really don't want to give up on JavaHMO but I really would like a way to listen to my music on my dtivo.


yeah, i had it working for like a day or so and quit (could not update java server or something like that), ive tried everything, quit and start the java service and did a complete uninstall and reinstall and nothing, i gave up. im using tivo desktop for my photo and music.


----------



## Paradinglunatic (Mar 11, 2006)

Yeah. Odd thing is...I tried Tivo Desktop as well...didn't work either :-/ Not sure why, unless Tivo Desktop won't work with a DTivo. But if you had luck with it, I guess it should work with DTivo's considering you have a DSR-708. I know it's not my tivo...tivoserver is working great for me.


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

yeah tivo desktop works great, you just cant transfer shows to your pc, only can do music and photo. tivoserver works great for me also.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

I have had similar troubles and each time I do I use the fix I found to work for me in my following post:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3987209&&#post3987209


----------

